# Dayton 2015 - June 27th - Dayton OH



## XTowncuber (May 18, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/Dayton2015/events.php

First Dayton comp since 2013! 

Date: June 27th
Venue: First Baptist Church of Kettering 3939 Swigart Rd. Dayton, OH 45440

Events:
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4- 1 round
Megaminx- 1 round
Pyraminx- 2 rounds
Skewb- 2 rounds
Clock- 2 rounds

Online registration closes June 20th. Click here to register!


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 18, 2015)

no OH ew


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 18, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> no OH ew



same keaton same


----------

